# Small fuel-water separator



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello all,

I've been reading the manual for a Suzuki DF30 in anticipation of repowering a 13 whaler, and the manual suggests a fuel-water separator to protect the engine components. I do think this would be a good idea considering I'm using a portable tank.

Does anyone know of a smaller, more subtle fuel/water separating filter aside from a Racor, that would work? Something that maybe could go into the tank, or mount in-line, without needing a full install? Haven't been able to find anything myself, which I assume is because they need to be permanently mounted to use gravity assistance to function, but thought I'd ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Filtering your fuel is always a good idea. There are some smaller ones around. The one on my ECS is pretty small. I believe it is a Racor. I'll look at it later and let you know.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you go filter shopping... simply pick up the phone and contact your Suzuki dealer and ask what they recommend.. Of course they'll recommend their brand - what you want to know is what size it is... since that's the size filter you're wanting - then you can decide for yourself whether you want a filter with a glass bowl (handy to see what's in it...) or a simple canister type filter.. Me, I'm running a bit bigger motor (a 90...) and always went with exactly what my tech advised - never regretted it either... 
Put simply, you need a filter that provides the fuel volume your motor requires to run properly...and a trap that will allow any water to settle out before it can get to your motor (inline filters won't do that...). If it were me I'd want that filter on my transom in a protected area - where I can both access it and see at a glance what's going on with my fuel (a filter with a clear bowl will not only show water or debris from you fuel tank / fuel line - but also whether you actually have gas getting to it -just one of many things about fuel you really do need to know..).

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks!

Yes, I definitely understand the importance of a good filter with enough flow capacity, but on my 13 Whaler in particular I was just wondering if there was a solution that would be somewhat more cosmetically pleasing than a standard racor. There’s no hatch to hide it in so whatever I have will be out on display, in the way, getting bumped, etc.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mu ankona came w/ this one used it on a 40etec.....its smaller ......unikas fuel filter..............https://www.unikas.jp/products/of/out_filter_uf.html


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

T


topnative2 said:


> mu ankona came w/ this one used it on a 40etec.....its smaller ......unikas fuel filter..............https://www.unikas.jp/products/of/out_filter_uf.html


I like that one, May look into it.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

I just repowered my skiff with that same motor. I have the filter mounted to the transom under the seat. The filter needs to be mounted, but your primer bulb will initially fill it and then the motor fuel pump takes over. It doesn't need gravity to fill. Be sure to mount it high enough to give you enough space underneath to unscrew it and drop the canister down to change out.














.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other minor point about the kind of filters Salty just showed... With a canister type filter, have a clear glass jar handy when you change it out during routine maintenance... After you remove that filter it will still be full of fuel so you want to dump it into the glass jar - then allow it to sit for a moment... Now you can take a close look at your fuel and see exactly what the filter trapped out... Any water will be at the bottom, and a small amount isn't a great worry - more than a tiny amount though and you should have your fuel tank drained and cleaned... Any bits of rubber or other stuff that might have come from your fuel line - then it's time (past time) to change out your entire fuel line.... 

Hope this helps...


----------

